# Crotched 12/13/14



## xlr8r (Dec 14, 2014)

Conditions: packed powder on top of frozen hardpack

My first day out on the year, too tired to go to where the goods are in northern NH or VT, so I just went to the Crotch and used my $35 mountain sports club ticket voucher (I will now have to buy more of those, good value).  Slept in so I did not get there until 11am and skied until 4pm.  Four main routes were open: galaxy to lower park, meteor, pluto's plunge, and milky way to supernova, with both sattelite summit and moonwalk open from the top of the rocket to access these routes.  Considering the weather earlier in the week, crotched seemed to be in good shape.  The summit area had some serious tree icing to show how much freezing rain the area must of had.  The rocket broke down for about an hour around 1pm, but they quickly got the valley quad up and running (nice to see the lift crews hustle), and the double also ran all day.  

Today ended up being good just to get my legs, feet, and rest of the body back into the groove of skiing again.  I like to start my season off at small mountains like the crotch or wawa just to get up to speed again.  The first 10 runs or so are always filled with lots of boot adjusting, and painful  legs and feet on the lift rides.  But by the end of the day after 20 runs I was feeling good, and had my boots tightened back to their normal position.  Off to Stratton for two days next weekend.


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 14, 2014)

I was there today (Sunday 12/14) with my daughter- pretty similar conditions.  Also our first day of the season.  They actually have a reasonable amount of terrain open.

Interestingly, the Rocket also was shut down for some kind of maintenance around noon.  Back up and running by about 1:00  (wasn't keeping exact track, but it wasn't out for too long).  I wonder what's going on with that lift?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 14, 2014)

Not sure, but it went down pretty much every day I skied there last year.  Usually for only short periods of time, but still annoying.


----------



## Tin (Dec 14, 2014)

Any base left in the woods from the early storm? The Curse of Ascutney lives for another season.


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 14, 2014)

We hit one of the glades trails...  There was a decent base in there.  Some hardpack, some ice with a few rocks poking through.  Certainly wasn't bare, so it should be nice when they get another natural storm.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2014)

With 5 reports for NH and only 3 for VT and NY each it seems NH didn't fair too badly. Matter of fact things are looking pretty good.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 15, 2014)

Abubob said:


> With 5 reports for NH and only 3 for VT and NY each it seems NH didn't fair too badly. Matter of fact things are looking pretty good.



Some of us skied in VT, but are too damn lazy to write trip reports.  Here's a quick one for you:  It was awesome.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 15, 2014)

The Crotched Rocket always seems to break down. I don't know the full story but I've heard that some parts are constantly wearing out. I'd love to get the full details.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Some of us skied in VT, but are too damn lazy to write trip reports.  Here's a quick one for you:  It was awesome.


Yeah, I kinda got that from the Magic report. They're not even open and it was awesome.


----------



## reefer (Dec 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Some of us skied in VT, but are too damn lazy to write trip reports.  Here's a quick one for you:  It was awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app




Lame excuse. Not even a picture from three of the biggest posters in totally meaningless threads here, who are always looking for updated conditions from everyone else. Please...............................


----------



## Quietman (Dec 16, 2014)

The Rocket ran fine for the 3 hours that I was there today. Conditions on open trails were great!


----------



## Tin (Dec 16, 2014)

Quietman said:


> The Rocket ran fine for the 3 hours that I was there today. Conditions on open trails were great!



Any bumps under the Rocket? Debating going Saturday.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 16, 2014)

None to speak of. Pluto's is groomed at 2/3 width as the snow hasn't filled in too much under the lift. I drifted near the lift a few times but the water bars are deep holes surrounded by snow.  I know that the snow makers are itching to blow snow and Friday night temps should allow that.  Snow on Sunday would really be nice!


----------



## Tin (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks. Might hold off then. Wish they would just have one bumped area. If they did it on the summit area people wouldn't be able to go flying into the cross cut area.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 16, 2014)

reefer said:


> Lame excuse. Not even a picture from three of the biggest posters in totally meaningless threads here, who are always looking for updated conditions from everyone else. Please...............................



Whoa dude next time you want an invite just ask!


----------



## reefer (Dec 16, 2014)

:lol:





MadMadWorld said:


> Whoa dude next time you want an invite just ask!



Meant nothing bad, just let us know how it was, although it was pretty obvious this week......................
Lazy just seemed incorrect when there is time to post how good Killington was in a Crotched post.........
I do appreciate all the other input also in other threads.............................
Wish I could have made it Sunday.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 17, 2014)

reefer said:


> :lol:
> 
> Meant nothing bad, just let us know how it was, although it was pretty obvious this week......................
> Lazy just seemed incorrect when there is time to post how good Killington was in a Crotched post.........
> ...



No harm man. I blame Savemesammy on this...It was my first time out on the season and I didnt carry my phone on me in case I took some spills. There is always an open invite any time you want to make some turns.


----------



## reefer (Dec 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No harm man. I blame Savemesammy on this...It was my first time out on the season and I didnt carry my phone on me in case I took some spills. There is always an open invite any time you want to make some turns.




Looking forward to it. Probably sooner than later........
So........ how has the skiing at Crotched been since this thread was started?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 17, 2014)

reefer said:


> Looking forward to it. Probably sooner than later........
> So........ how has the skiing at Crotched been since this thread was started?



Wait, what...?  Crotched?

Oh yeah...

I live fairly close to Crotched, and it rained like a bastard here.  I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest that the skiing at Crotched is not as good now as when this thread was started.

I can't back this up with photos though...  You know how I am.  


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 17, 2014)

We got clobbered with rain today def.


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 17, 2014)

I have been amazed over the last few seasons at how quickly CM can recover from a rain event.  Their winning combination is grooming and snowmaking and their snowmaking pond is pretty close to full.  Unfortunately, the woods and the moguls may have to wait.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 17, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> I have been amazed over the last few seasons at how quickly CM can recover from a rain event.  Their winning combination is grooming and snowmaking and their snowmaking pond is pretty close to full.  Unfortunately, the woods and the moguls may have to wait.



Their fan gun system is amazing. If try have water and temps (a big IF) they resurface the whole mountain in 2 days.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 17, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Their fan gun system is amazing. If try have water and *temps (a big IF)* they resurface the whole mountain in 2 days.


It looks like they should have a 36+hour window starting Thurs. night right through Sat. AM.


----------

